# recovering from emotional numbness, what does it feel like?



## ramza04 (Oct 25, 2007)

I have been suffering from this damn emotional numbness going on 4 months now. No matter what kind of thought i have there is no feeling behind it. My feeling of self is completely gone, no personality whatsoever. I am able to cope with this alot better though now by just ignoring it and focusing on whats happening around me. Anyway, i was just wondering those of you that have recovered from complete emotional numbness, what did it feel like to start getting your emotions back? I mean was it just all of a sudden like -bang! your emotions returned or was it something that came back very slowly. Also how long did this emotional numbness last before you recovered? Its only been almost 4 mo and i dont even remember what its like to feel anymore. I mean in certain situations i realize how i'm suppose to feel so i just imagine the sensation in my head to try and get at least a little enjoyment out of things but it just isnt the same as really feeling it. Any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

This is a reply i recieved from a recovered individual from this site when i asked them the same questions. Everyones different but hope it helps.

How long was I numb? Good question, but really hard to answer. I think I started going numb a few years before my breakdown but it seemed to increase in intensity at various stages, until I was completely numb (from March until about June) and then the numbness seemed to decrease the same way...*very gradual*. From my breakdown to November when I felt 100% it was 8 months. During this time I would say I went through the recovery loop constantly. I felt so changeable I had no idea which one the real me was...the pre-dp ME or the dp ME. I kept swinging between them...as nuts as that sounds to me now. I would think I was better one week only to feel I was almost back where I started the next week.


----------



## christodenisto2 (Oct 13, 2007)

gee Ramza,

I feel exactly the same way.

It has been about 15 months since I have been able to feel emotions and I too can no longer remember what it is actually like to have them.

I no longer believe that my numbness is just going to come back by itself, gradually or otherwise. I have given it over a year to do that!

I too would like to know stories from those that have recovered, how they have recovered and what it felt like getting the emotions back.

cheers

Christodenisto


----------



## happyandfirm (Oct 19, 2007)

getting my emotions back was looong process and its still actual one.
it took me about a year to smile sincerely for the first time after being dp/dr-free, two years to fall in love and about three years to cry.

i didnt do anything special, just lived my life and tried to improve every aspect of my life. also i went (and still going) to psychotherapy once a week. and sometimes i imagined how should i feel at this moment and emotions started to burst out from time to time.

its very very long process for me and even today im not 100% satisfied with my emotions but things are getting rapidly better lately and im keeping the show going untill im completley sathisfied.

and im a bit sad last few days 

but still its better than being numb all the time, i think :roll:


----------

